# Long Island Show Oct. 21



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Put it on your calendar.

Bob Beers is holding one of his long time slot car shows on Oct. 21 at the Huntington Hilton Hotel, Rt. 110 in Melville, NY (Long Island). Lots of vendors, lots of slots. Show runs from 10am-2pm, with early admission at 8am (I believe). Admission $5.
Next LI show will not be until Superbowl Sunday in February.
Hope to see you there.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a reminder...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i got some GOOD stuff... the wife is gonna be ticked when she sees what i spent... 

--rick


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

got 10 NOS tjets for $75 and then 10 more for $70............made my day going to the Long Island show this morning


----------

